

Tool of the Day: Keep your team on the same page with Papyrs - greengirl512
http://www.usefultools.com/2011/05/keep-everyone-on-the-same-page/

======
wim
Wim here, co-founder of the startup behind Papyrs. Cool to see our app here!
If you want to give it a try, you can sign up with beta key NOPROCRAST at
<https://beta.papyrs.com>. We'd love to hear what you think!

